# Gentle Leader for sensitive goldie?



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

My dog, Ally, is VERY sensitive to *different* kinds of collars, leashes, etc. Unfortunately she is a puller, and a very strong one at that. She is also a bit reactive towards surprises. (She learned that from my older dog: terrier.) My younger dog, Honey, absolutely loves her gentle leader. I feel she can better control her impulses...which are many! She is a different dog, and we are both happier because of it. Ally, on the other hand HATES the GL...will not walk, etc. It almost seems as if she is embarrassed to wear it. I want to do what's best for her and I am curious if you guys have any suggestions.

I have tried to have her wear just the collar part of the GL for a few days and then slowly introduce the piece that goes around her nose, but I get the same reaction every time. She takes treats with it on, so I have been doing a lot of that. Maybe I'm moving too fast? Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Have you tried the Easy Walk harness which is made by the same folks who make the Gentle Leader?


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Have you tried the Easy Walk harness which is made by the same folks who make the Gentle Leader?


My suggestion too, Darby was a puller and he could not adjust to the GL either, the EW harness worked wonderfully, he can walk on a regular collar now. I tether Kirby to him because she is so bad on walks. I love the Easy Walker harness, it works well for the beach too.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

The breeder we're getting a 3rd. puppy from (who I could not recommend highly enough!!) uses "British style slip leads" exclusively on his dogs. They function on the same principle as a choke collar but are softer, in addition to being adjustable (see the leather adjustment tab). I plan to get one. They take the place of a collar...if you are opposed to collars. We'll use a nylon collar in addition to the slip lead.

British Style Slip-Lead

http://www.mendotaproducts.com/sellsheets.pdf

http://www.mendotaproducts.com 

I'm not positive his slip leads are "Mendota Products" brand but they seem to have the market on them and offer the best ones in addition to some other leads and collars.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Have you tried the Easy Walk harness which is made by the same folks who make the Gentle Leader?


Great suggestion-I purchased one for each of my guys and it's working out beautifully.

My newly adopted Remy was horrible on a leash, he pulled so bad it was not a pleasant experience taking walks with him no matter what I did to stop his pulling. 

My Roxy is a former puppy mill mom and would definitely fall into the Sensitive Goldie category-anything out of her normal routine would mess her up a bit. I learned you have to keep trying and be patient with her. 

She walked pretty good on a leash most of the time, but would sometimes pull when something on our walks scared her, she would go into a panic mode. I started using the Gentle Leader Harness on her also-took a day or two before she got use to wearing it, but with a few treats, she took to it pretty easily. Now she does great-they both look forward and are ready and eager to go on their daily walks. Roxy especially is now very relaxed when she walks and enjoys walking. 

The GL Harness has made a huge difference. I only use a collar and leash for them when I take them to the Vet.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll echo what everyone else has said - I'd try a front-clip harness if she really hates the GL that much.

I used the EasyWalk with our GSD for the same reason. He just would NOT tolerate that strap across his nose. 
His problem was prey drive. He walked nicely until he saw a rabbit, squirrell, cat, etc. At that point, he just launched himself to go after it. The harness didn't offer as much control as the Gentle Leader would, but it did help. He was nearly 90 pounds and strong as a bull. I'm only 5'2" and about 105 pounds, and the harness allowed me to walk him without any major catastrophes. He could still pull me, but at least I was able to regain control and didn't get pulled off my feet.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I think most dogs can get used to the GL if you do it slowly. The DVD which comes with it gives some suggestions including always giving them a treat as you slip it over the muzzle. I also fed Jaro with it one for a week before I clipped the leash to it and went for a walk--making him have really good experiences with it. We started Jaro as a small pup with it, but our previous Golden was an adult before we found out about GL and he got used to it in the same way, first only treats, then feeding, then walking over a couple of weeks. Good luck. We have the harness, too, but I like the GL better. It is easier to get on, and it really does controll pulling better in my opinion. I am old with very bad knees. I cannot have a big dog pulling or down I go and don't come up so easily. Never has happened when GL is on. Oh, once you start using it be sure it is fitted well, tight over the ears, loose over the muzzle, and have plenty of treats as pup walks nicely.


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you for all of the responses! 

No, I haven't tried the easy walk harness, but I have thought about it. My only reservation is that she may not take to it because of all of the "bulk". She gets stressed out so easily, I really don't want to add to it. I want her to enjoy our walks. We have tried the GL twice with her, both times she has worn only the collar part all day every day for awhile until she doesn't notice it anymore. Then I introduce the nose strap: putting it on, treating, taking if off, over and over again. She loves the car so I've gone into the car with her to put it on. ...I think I would have given her more time to adjust except that she has scratched her nose trying to get it off. She sure enjoys the treats though!

My other two dogs are "bomb proof" type dogs. You could do anything to them and they wouldn't care. Definitely patience is key with Ally, which I admit is difficult for me. 

Since the consensus seems to be Easy Walk, how would you guys suggest I introduce it? Should I not even try to walk her with it yet? My gut tells me no: make it a happy thing first....

Thanks!!!


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

SUCCESS!!! She walked with the easy walk harness on today.  She was a bit unsure at first, but we played with her ball for awhile and within 5 minutes her tail was wagging a mile a minute again. The walk was amazing: no pulling!!!!  I plan to leave it on her for a few hours a day so she can gradually get used to it, and I'm hoping she will soon associate it with walks and playtime!

Thank you all for all of your wonderful suggestions!

(Hmm the picture is sideways...sorry!)


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Wonderful news. The EW really is a great tool, so happy it is working for you and Ally.


----------

